# Sqlite-jdbc Mitliefern



## EDJA (11. Mai 2017)

Guten Tag Community,
ich komme eigentlich aus der VB.net Schiene und versuche mich nun seit ein paar Wochen in Java. Dabei habe ich nun folgendes Problem:
Ich verwende eine Sqlite Datenbank mit zugehöriger jdbc Library.
Wenn ich das Programm auf meinem System starte funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
Nun versuch ich das Programm auf einem anderen Rechner zu starten. Funktioniert nicht, da Library ja nicht mitgeliefert.
Wie stelle ich es an das diese Library beim Build "mitgeliefert" wird. So das auch andere Systeme
dieses Programm ohne Zusatzinstallationen nutzen/starten können.

MfG


----------



## stg (11. Mai 2017)

Wie "buildest" du denn?


----------



## EDJA (11. Mai 2017)

Normaler Build eben. über Netbeans Run>Build Project.
Ich kenne das aus VB so , das Verweise(libraries) als Lokale Kopie mit erstellt werden und sie somit zugreifbar sind. Habe aber keine Ahnung wie das bei Java/Netbeans der fall ist


----------



## looparda (11. Mai 2017)

Du musst deine dependencies dafür mit in deine jar packen. Das nennt sich dann fat jar. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du schon ein jar erzeugt hast aber ohne die dependencies.
Bei netbeans scheint das so zu funktionieren:
https://www.codemagi.com/blog/post/251
Vorausgesetzt dein jdbc Treiber liegt in der Entwicklung im lib Ordner.

Auch wenn es so funktioniert kannst du dir mal modernere Build-Tools wie Maven oder Gradle anschauen. Die sind für Dependency Management und Ausliefern gemacht.


----------



## EDJA (13. Mai 2017)

thank you very much !


----------

